# Unsubscribing threads...



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there a way to unsubscribe a thread after you've seen the last post? 

I know my husband's forums have a button next to reply to unsubscribe, and the only way I see them here is to not look at the last post, and unsubscribe from user CP.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Is there a way to unsubscribe a thread after you've seen the last post?
> 
> I know my husband's forums have a button next to reply to unsubscribe, and the only way I see them here is to not look at the last post, and unsubscribe from user CP.....



I'm pretty sure you have to go to User CP and unsubscribe there - let me know if that doesn't work.  

Once subscribed always subscribed unless you unsubscribe.  Well...not exactly a hallmark card was it!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

KE... that was the sweetest thing I heard all day. 
Card enough for me!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to go to User CP and unsubscribe there - let me know if that doesn't work.
> 
> Once subscribed always subscribed unless you unsubscribe. *Well...not exactly a hallmark card was it!*


 
Nor Outlook Express!
 I owed you that from last night


----------



## QSis (Sep 29, 2008)

I unsubscribe from my Outlook email.

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Nor Outlook Express!
> I owed you that from last night



You are such a brat!   Yea, you owed me


----------

